# DuTTch Invasion 2 Friday 7th June - Sunday 9th June 2013



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Good news guys and gals looks like the Dutch forum want to come over and play with their English cousins agaiin 8) 8)

The plans are still being finalised but one of the two below will definitely be happening.

Option 1

Dutch arrive in Dover at 12.30pm on Friday and we head off to Frome to stay the first night at local Travel Lodge/ Premier Inn
Saturday play in the local area before heading off to Salisbury area to stay in the same hotel as we used last time on their visit.
Sunday scenic route back to Dover.

Option2

Dutch arrive at Dover at 12.30pm on Friday we head off into East Sussex to stay the first night at local Travel Lodge/ Premier Inn.
Saturday play in local area before finding a slightly more stylish hotel for the night.
Sunday play in area before heading back to Dover.

For either option we will ensure there are plenty of photo ops at local castles/stately homes with maybe one or two racing circuits as well.

So if you think you might fancy joining us for all or part of this event please add your names below.

Cheers

Trev,Nick(hardrhino) and Jay(JayTTapp)

Attending
ttrev21
hardrhino
JayTTapp
ttvic
cabbey
CastorAcer
J8Keith


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I am up for it and as I am working down in Bristol I would prefer the Frome option otherwise I would meet up with you all on the Saturday morning


----------



## cabbey (May 11, 2011)

hi trev
the frome trip would be ideal for us in amesbury  put us down to go

clive& sandra


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice one guys...both added to the list


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Not gonna have a lot to do if we only need to look after Vic and 9 Dutch mota's!!!!

This was a great event last year!

Stick your names down even if you want to meet up on route!


----------



## Happy Socks (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi all!

Things are going well I see!
Just want to say that we're really looking forward to come over and play with you again 8)  
Allthough we haven't put an official announcement on our forum jet, I can tell we already have 8 cars attending to this event so far, but of course we are hoping to get that boat fully loaded :wink:
To get all your engines started, it might help if I mention "Dutch oak"...

Oh, I'm sorry, my mistake.. I ment "Stroopwaffles" 

I hope to see you all in june!

Cheers
Joop
Audi TT Club Nederland


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I suppose you know 8th June is the rolling road day down at the Powerstation, Trev? :?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Mondo said:


> I suppose you know 8th June is the rolling road day down at the Powerstation, Trev? :?


Yes mate, it was unfortunately the only date that was working for both sides otherwise I would have changed it.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Just six weeks to go! As I understood it, it's going to be the Salisbury option. The tour is now officially open on the dutch forum, so hopefully some more crazy duTTch will join in...

Looking forward to seeing you all again, last time was awesome!


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll be delighted to join for at least part of the event.

Unfortunately that weekend is a rather significant birthday for my old mother so I'll be with my family for part of it. When the itinerary is worked out I'll let you know when I can join.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

It's all gone very quite

What's the plan of attack? and where are we staying on the Saturday Night?


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

As far as I've heard, we will stay in the same hotel in Salisbury as last year on the Saturday.

So far, we have nine cars signed up and confirmed on the dutch side, let's see if you can match those numbers 

In two days, the signup will close on the dutch forum, I expect we hear more then


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Trev can you put us down for this, we'd like to meet you all somewhere on the Saturday as you come west, night at the hotel and spend most of Sunday with you before heading back west, if that is OK.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

No Problems keith added to the list mate.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Trev, we're looking forward to it.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Which hotel in Salisbury ?
I'm thinking Friday night/Saturday : rolling road day - Saturday night/Sunday : Dutch invasion ..


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

mullum said:


> Which hotel in Salisbury ?
> I'm thinking Friday night/Saturday : rolling road day - Saturday night/Sunday : Dutch invasion ..


For the Saturday night it is The Holiday Inn.
If you want a room reserved please let me know.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok..... Although not 100%..... This is the detail so far....

The DuTTch and friends arrive at Dover for 12.30 7th June. Meet and greet then head off at 1pm.

Keeping away from the Motorways as much as possible we will head for The New Forest, in particular Brook (SO43).
This is our Friday night stop with dinner at a local pub!

Saturday morning we will head off, taking in a photo op or 2 along the way and collecting extra cars as we go!

With a few bits along the route thrown in for good measure we will end up at Salisbury for dinner, bed and breakfast at the Holiday inn.

From here on Sunday we will head back towards Dover (no blasting back late this time) loosing people along the way (intentionally)......

I hope that's vague enough, it's meant to be..... A route will be sent out but may still have bits missing.... We cannot tell you everything..... If we did we'd have to.... Well lets not have too!!!!

Nick/Trev


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

ttrev21 Can you book me a room for the Saturday night at the Salisbury Hilton, also where are you staying on the Friday Night?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Pm hardrhino - ttrev is away - also it's the holiday inn I believe, not Hilton (don't think there is one !).


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Nick can you give me some idea of your proposed route as we will be coming from the West and would like to join in on Saturday.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Would be good to know the general direction from Salisbury to Dover on the Sunday - will it be going coastal or more north towards m25 territory ?


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

j8keith said:


> Nick can you give me some idea of your proposed route as we will be coming from the West and would like to join in on Saturday.


Hi Keith,
Just waiting on a couple of confirmations for visits.
Will let you know asap.



mullum said:


> Would be good to know the general direction from Salisbury to Dover on the Sunday - will it be going coastal or more north towards m25 territory ?


M25..... No joking. It'll be coastal bound...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

My car is now in flying mode so if I can join this I will. It's never run better so any excuse... :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Hardrhino said:


> M25..... No joking. It'll be coastal bound...


Fandabbydozy


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > Nick can you give me some idea of your proposed route as we will be coming from the West and would like to join in on Saturday.
> ...


Many thanks.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

A few more things have fallen into place.....

On Saturday morning we will be leaving Brook and heading across to/through/around

Ringwood 
Wimborne
Blandford
Heading too..... Milborne Port! We need to be here for 1pm.

Hope this helps a few of you decide what you'd like to do.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info Nick, it would probably better if we plan to meet you all at Milborne Port at 1pm, where will you be and what channel will you have your radios on.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Keith,

The Saturday meet point. 1pm @ Wheathill Garden Centre, Wheathill Lane, Milborne Port, Sherborne, Dorset, DT9 5EY

More info to follow!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> Keith,
> 
> The Saturday meet point. 1pm @ Wheathill Garden Centre, Wheathill Lane, Milborne Port, Sherborne, Dorset, DT9 5EY
> 
> More info to follow!


    Not a "Garden Centre" we'll never get Penny out of there, and when we finally do she'll fill my car up with plants. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Hardrhino said:


> Keith,
> 
> The Saturday meet point. 1pm @ Wheathill Garden Centre, Wheathill Lane, Milborne Port, Sherborne, Dorset, DT9 5EY
> 
> More info to follow!


Hey that's a bit close to home...........about 100 yards :lol: :lol: , I'm looking out the window at it now !


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Redtoy said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> > Keith,
> ...


How big did you say your drive was :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm thinking I should get a bigger kettle :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Redtoy said:


> I'm thinking I should get a bigger kettle :lol:


or three :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Redtoy said:


> I'm thinking I should get a bigger kettle :lol:


Now Gary we can't impose any further... Putting us all up Friday night and the offer of a Steak dinner too!
So teas on Saturday would be taking the piss..... :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> Redtoy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking I should get a bigger kettle :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Really sorry but something has turned up which I can't get out of, so it's with great regret that I will not be able to attend


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

ttvic said:


> Really sorry but something has turned up which I can't get out of, so it's with great regret that I will not be able to attend


Hey Vic

That's a shame mate..... More the merrier and would've been nice to see how the German bruiser goes!
Bit different to the TT but I bet it makes you smile when you hit the loud pedal!


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Getting close now!!!!

For those wanting to join on route we will post some detail and approx times.

Roll on Friday!!!!!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> Getting close now!!!!
> 
> For those wanting to join on route we will post some detail and approx times.
> 
> Roll on Friday!!!!!


Right guys details are now finalised.

So for those wanting to join us the meet up points are at the following.

Saturday

Meet at The Bell Inn, Brook, Lyndhurst, New Forest, Hampshire SO43 7HE for 8.30am sharp we will be departing at 9.00am

We will be heading in the direction of Sherborne

For those wanting to join later in the day meet at Wheathill Lane Garden Centre, Milborne Port, Sherborne DT9 5EY at 1.00pm

Where we will be taking in a local car show followed by a cruise to Amesbury

Sunday

Meet at the Holiday Inn Amesbury at 8.00am sharp we will be departing at 8.30am heading via Winchester to Devils ****

If you need any extra info pm either myself or Nick and we will give you our mobile numbers for a contact point on the day.

Hope to see a few of you out and about over the weekend

Cheers

Trev


----------



## tgm (Oct 21, 2009)

Or you can meet us at Friday 8am (local time) in Breda, NL


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Sounds great  the sunday route is a personal favourite;-) often do it on my bike in the summer - Midhurst, Petworth etc :-D


----------



## cabbey (May 11, 2011)

did we say it was fancy dress saturday


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

cabbey said:


> did we say it was fancy dress saturday


I thought you always came in fancy dress.


----------



## cabbey (May 11, 2011)

ttrev21 said:


> cabbey said:
> 
> 
> > did we say it was fancy dress saturday
> ...


Cheeky :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

cabbey said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > cabbey said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

[smiley=drummer.gif] Wishing a smooth crossing to the "Invaders" [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

mullum said:


> Sounds great  the sunday route is a personal favourite;-) often do it on my bike in the summer - Midhurst, Petworth etc :-D


Bit of a gamble but I might head off towards the A272 tomorrow morning, fingers crossed I might catch the 'train' of TT's...if not I'll enjoy the ride anyway


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

sussexbythesea said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds great  the sunday route is a personal favourite;-) often do it on my bike in the summer - Midhurst, Petworth etc :-D
> ...


The plan is to be at Devils **** for lunch...12ish!


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

What a fantastic bunch!!! Great company, great cars, great humour and yesterday great weather!!!
We will have to do it again!!!!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Many thanks Trevor & Nick, and of course all the "Invaders" for a truly fantastic weekend, thoroughly enjoyed by us both. The guard dog under the control of Sandra did a great job looking after the cars, and keeping all the riffraff away.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks to everyone involved, great to meet a few UK and DuTTch faces - well done Trev on leading the pack I was well impressed with the organisation !
I almost ran out of petrol just before Devils **** so had to leave the train - just made it to a petrol station in Bramber - phew ! (Miranda Hart was there filling up as well). Decided to call it a day as I was completely cream crackered.
I hope the DuTTch crew all made it to the boat on time ! Hopefully see you all again one day ;-)


----------



## cabbey (May 11, 2011)

j8keith said:


> Many thanks Trevor & Nick, and of course all the "Invaders" for a truly fantastic weekend, thoroughly enjoyed by us both. The guard dog under the control of Sandra did a great job looking after the cars, and keeping all the riffraff away.


great weekend had bailey also enjoyed every minute and everybody he celebrated by buying 3 new outfits photos to follow when he keeps still. thanks trev,jan.nick and sandra hope to see you all soon.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Many thanks again to all involved, we once more had a fantistic weekend and I hope (and suspect) you have enjoyed it as much as I did. Great weekend and even great weather (abeit a little bit too great on the sunshine-department ) We'd very much would like to welcome you in Holland soon to repay the favour. In the mean time, for the people who might want to join another trip together; it's a little bit in the future, but we have another trip planned for next year where we would love some English company. See viewtopic.php?f=54&t=331846


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

RuuTT said:


> Many thanks again to all involved, we once more had a fantistic weekend and I hope (and suspect) you have enjoyed it as much as I did. Great weekend and even great weather (abeit a little bit too great on the sunshine-department ) We'd very much would like to welcome you in Holland soon to repay the favour. In the mean time, for the people who might want to join another trip together; it's a little bit in the future, but we have another trip planned for next year where we would love some English company. See viewtopic.php?f=54&t=331846


Have you got room for a couple of old people ?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

j8keith said:


> RuuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Many thanks again to all involved, we once more had a fantistic weekend and I hope (and suspect) you have enjoyed it as much as I did. Great weekend and even great weather (abeit a little bit too great on the sunshine-department ) We'd very much would like to welcome you in Holland soon to repay the favour. In the mean time, for the people who might want to join another trip together; it's a little bit in the future, but we have another trip planned for next year where we would love some English company. See viewtopic.php?f=54&t=331846
> ...


Keith you can sign up here mate.

viewtopic.php?f=54&t=331846


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > RuuTT said:
> ...


Thanks Trevor, just done that.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Brilliant,brilliant weekend everybody  

Always a pleasure to get together with the Dutch. loads of laughter and many great memories made 

Looks like it`s our turn to come to you. :idea:


----------



## tgm (Oct 21, 2009)

Let's see if we can arrange some kind of dog race as well


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

tgm said:


> Let's see if we can arrange some kind of dog race as well


Priceless :lol: Still the little fellah can't guard the cars and chase plastic bags as well. :lol:


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you Trevor, Jan, Nick & Sandra for another good weekend, i hope you all enjoyed your trip to ' the centre of the universe ' on Saturday :lol: 
It went down very well with the locals, and some of the other car owners said to me later on how nice and friendly our Dutch friends were, even when a couple of them told the RS Focus owner 'that their cars were faster than his' :lol: :lol: , he loved them  
What a great bunch of people ! 
Hope to see you all again soon 

Gary & Lorraine


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like it was a great event! Sorry I wasnt about!


----------



## RKDesigns (Nov 5, 2006)

Was great to see all kind of reactions underway while people tried to understand the text: Hold your waffle [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## RKDesigns (Nov 5, 2006)

cabbey said:


> hi trev
> the frome trip would be ideal for us in amesbury  put us down to go
> 
> clive& sandra


I thought the family has grown a little bit










everybody loves him but he loves "Stroopwafels" the most!


----------



## RKDesigns (Nov 5, 2006)

j8keith said:


> tgm said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see if we can arrange some kind of dog race as well
> ...


only a bag filled with "Stroopwaffles" will work for sure :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Another quality trip from Trev, well done mate.

Looked very good and you had the weather for it also.... brings back memories of trips a few years back when i was kicking around hehe

Cheers

Paul / Redscouse


----------

